# Promethazine-Codeine



## Benassi (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't know where else to land this bitch so it's parked here for now...

Anyone else smoke a blunt dipped in this? I know you make drizzank with this crap but I had the pleasure of smoking 3 blunts dipped in it.

It was a real different high and I was pretty stationary for a bit... all in all, was BOMB.

Just wondering if anyone else has done it and most importantly... Any bad side effects besides "doing too much and lolded"?


----------



## BlowinDro (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea, I've done it. I once soaked an OZ in a half bottle of some orange codeine tuss and then let it set for a day. Then I took the weed and spread it on a cookie sheet and baked it at a very low temp. (as to not extract the thc) and let it dry out a bit. It was way too wet and wouldn't smoke otherwise. Dipping blunts work also but you need to throw em in the microwave for a few secs. I would recommend either one as they both work well and will get you stupid high. And as with regular weed I never got sick or anything just got higher ever blunt.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

ahh yes, i love drank just a tad bit less then i love weed. i havent seen purple in a good while but that tussinex suspension (yellow) is better anyways in my opinion. i lost my connect a little over six months ago and havent had any since .... sucks! i dipped one once but was also on drank so you know how that goes ... cant really tell anyways. one day i will have to try it when im not already dranked out. anyone in houston with any???


----------



## farmer#1 (Aug 4, 2008)

yh i got dat!


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

houston?????????


----------



## farmer#1 (Aug 4, 2008)

i was joking u dopey motha fuka


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

haha damn you!


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 6, 2008)

A friend crushed it and laced a cigarette. It gave me a headache. I used to pop a lot of pain killers then I realized it slowed down my heart rate and breathing. Since feeling like death was looming and tolerance was building....I stopped.


----------



## waterwitch (Aug 7, 2008)

pain killers can be killers


----------



## waterwitch (Aug 7, 2008)

hay man like your budda


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 10, 2008)

waterwitch said:


> hay man like your budda


I think it's a cupcake!


----------



## Benassi (Aug 10, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> I think it's a cupcake!


A cupcake that makes you rub your legs uncontrollably.


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 11, 2008)

wait, you can crush up codeine and put it in your weed and smoke it?
What's the high like, I have some codeine laying around some where when I broke something of me..


----------



## Benassi (Aug 11, 2008)

FlipDV said:


> wait, you can crush up codeine and put it in your weed and smoke it?
> What's the high like, I have some codeine laying around some where when I broke something of me..


Nah it's promethazine and codeine. It's like cough syrup.


----------



## ChronTons (Aug 11, 2008)

BlowinDro said:


> Yea, I've done it. I once soaked an OZ in a half bottle of some orange codeine tuss and then let it set for a day. Then I took the weed and spread it on a cookie sheet and baked it at a very low temp. (as to not extract the thc) and let it dry out a bit. It was way too wet and wouldn't smoke otherwise. Dipping blunts work also but you need to throw em in the microwave for a few secs. I would recommend either one as they both work well and will get you stupid high. And as with regular weed I never got sick or anything just got higher ever blunt.


so you can dip a blunt in any sort of cough syrup with dxm (since not all kinds have it) and you get a different sort of high? or is that false?

if so i've never heard of that before and it might be kinda cool to try. I've drank like 5 oz before and it was a hella chill trip.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh your talking about purple drank/lean/sizzurp. I never did that before but heard a lot about it. I could get some pretty easily but I dont really want to do it seeing as all the bad stuff that can come from it. That stuff killed Pimp C, DJ Screw, and countless other ppl, Lil Wayne will be the next popular person to die from it if he doesnt stop. That stuffs not good for you at all, it can seriously slow down and weaken your heart and your breathing, and cause permanent damage. Thats why I dont mess with it, I might try it just once someday though. If your gonna do it just make sure to be careful and dont do much your first time.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 11, 2008)

Pimp C died of some condition he had. They reported that on the news in Houston. Bun B even went on the radio asking people to stop spreading the rumor that Pimp died of OD on syrup.


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 11, 2008)

ChronTons said:


> so you can dip a blunt in any sort of cough syrup with dxm (since not all kinds have it) and you get a different sort of high? or is that false?
> 
> if so i've never heard of that before and it might be kinda cool to try. I've drank like 5 oz before and it was a hella chill trip.


lol, cough syrup with codeine dummy.

and you can lace blunts with straight codeine. just dissolve, soak, dry, smoke, then get real high, lol.


----------



## r3tro99 (Aug 12, 2008)

shit i love codeine, but i usually take dihydrocodeine (what i have access to) slow release pills which i have to chew :/- but honestly they are the bomb, even stronger than hydrocodone. Then i take either some diphenhydramine (benadryl) or promethazine to increase the effects. Although i've found the diphenhydramine easier on the body the promethazine i can get in syrup form so i can atleast be sippin on something . 
What people stated earlier though is true, but I think whats more concerning is the addiction potential of this drug, if it wasn't so addicting then it wouldn't be so risky / bad to take.. 
Anyways this is why i smoke ganja because otherwise i just turn to stronger more addictive / scary stuff. Although i must say there is almost nothing better than taking 1-2mg max of xanax, 2-4 60mg dihydrocodeines and roll a huge blunt to smoke with my own formula of prometh cough syrup with a little liquor (not too much with that xanax), some sprite and i am past cloud 9 


edit: oh and of course bang my DJ Screw while i do this : )) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haawM4iKT8U&feature=related a DJ Screw upload of mine, this track is fuckin awesome, sorry for bad quality its from tape!!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Aug 12, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> Pimp C died of some condition he had. They reported that on the news in Houston. Bun B even went on the radio asking people to stop spreading the rumor that Pimp died of OD on syrup.


Yeah he had a condition but the Lean helped kill him. That stuff slows down your heart and breathing and thats the worst thing Pimp C should be doing since he already was having trouble breathing. He didnt overdose on syrup, but he was addicted to it and it was most the reason why he died.


----------



## Purp&Kush (Mar 12, 2009)

I just got a 16oz bottle of promethazine/codeine from my doctor for actually being sick, but i have had this same stuff before and it is amazing to coat blunts in. 
promethazine provides for a much different high. be ready to stay where you smoke for quite a while because after a promethazine blunt you'll be posted. We once smoked one in a friend's back yard and we sat there for almost 3 hours and we were still feeling blunted. That same day my friend claimed he was seeing everything with a purple tint. I also love drinking promethazine, but if you're looking to conserve then coating blunts is a much more effective way to use it. I haven't exactly studied to compare the two uses but i believe smoking it gets you more faded. But that's my own personal opinion.


----------



## teresa54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I can recommend a reputable pharmacy (Codeine) allcheappills.org I received the order and it was on time and the pills work great.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

prometh+codeine cough syrup +welchs grape juice+sprite= lean aka purple drank


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 27, 2010)

IDK where all of this mixing and fruiting it up came about. Why mix it up? Just drink straight from the bottle. There was a time when we didn't have a name for drinking cough syrup to get high. It was just called "drinking cough syrup to get high."


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

lean was started in H-town thats wre all the mixing it up came from......DJ screw and screwston texas made it all happen


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 27, 2010)

Made what happen ? I don't really know who this screw-ball guy is and whatnot but I do know that since cough syrup was available people have been drinking it to catch a buzz. Not refuting your argument by any means, I just don't get the whole adding a name to stuff these days and people coining methods of getting loaded. You can't really "patent" something like that. Idk just rambling sorry.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;1RMSfCzH2RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RMSfCzH2RA[/video]

I cant wait to get home...im in love with mary jane and codeine i dont love these ho's


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Made what happen ? I don't really know who this screw-ball guy is and whatnot but I do know that since cough syrup was available people have been drinking it to catch a buzz. Not refuting your argument by any means, I just don't get the whole adding a name to stuff these days and people coining methods of getting loaded. You can't really "patent" something like that. Idk just rambling sorry.


right on, ya man dj screw invinted lean ..dj screw you know all the chopped and screwed music, dj screw invinted that to


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 27, 2010)

Garsh derned fandangled rip-rap music! It's all just a buncha' clicks n' whistles I tells ya!(In redneck accent)


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;pWf9y6VHdFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWf9y6VHdFs[/video]


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 27, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> right on, ya man dj screw invinted lean ..dj screw you know all the chopped and screwed music, dj screw invinted that to


 
So lean is cough syrup mixed with juice and soda? LikI don't get why you can't just drink it. You'd get way more loaded than thinning it out with stuff. Isn't that what you're after?


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

you still mix it pretty strong, but ya thining it out like that makes it to were you can putt it in your styrofoam cup and sip lean while your smokin kind blunts..


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 27, 2010)

just to let yall kno, we just call the medicine itself lean, or drank. doesnt have to be po'd up to be called lean.
for instance we called tussin ex "yellow drank".
dj screw did not invent lean. but yes did create "chopping and screwing music" and his inspiration was being dranked out on codiene. if you ever get the chance to sip some throw on some chopped n screwed rap and you will find yourself floating away.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 27, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> So lean is cough syrup mixed with juice and soda? LikI don't get why you can't just drink it. You'd get way more loaded than thinning it out with stuff. Isn't that what you're after?


its because you find urself gettin sick like that, you want to sip your cup slow and just ease into the high.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 27, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> its because you find urself gettin sick like that, you want to sip your cup slow and just ease into the high.


I know codeine/promethazine syrup can be harsh, but I find a few fat swigs tops it off. Probably enough to clear out half an average sized bottle. Never had a stomach ache. Then again the way I'm reading it here it seems like a social party thing and gets consumed on top of booze among other stuff. So yea, I guess then you would want to ease into it.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 27, 2010)

its more of like a kick back type of drink. if you do take it to a party you wouldent want to let anybody know or youll have roaches all over you.


----------



## Nathancv (Nov 11, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> just to let yall kno, we just call the medicine itself lean, or drank. doesnt have to be po'd up to be called lean.
> for instance we called tussin ex "yellow drank".
> dj screw did not invent lean. but yes did create "chopping and screwing music" and his inspiration was being dranked out on codiene. if you ever get the chance to sip some throw on some chopped n screwed rap and you will find yourself floating away.


 YES! damn I was reading and wondering when some one from h-town would speak up. This shit is what we like to do down in the south just chill and drank it slow, cuz ya know the white cup is for the codiene and the cigarillo is for the kush

Purple so muddy I can barely even drive!!!


----------



## Nathancv (Nov 14, 2010)

I just got some Promethazine caps and some Hydrocodone tabs, how would I dilute them into drink form??


----------



## teresa54 (Oct 18, 2011)

I received the order and it was on time and the pills work great.


----------



## dwcannan (Oct 18, 2011)

good shit drank a whole bottle in two days got it for 40 bucks too


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nathancv said:


> I just got some Promethazine caps and some Hydrocodone tabs, how would I dilute them into drink form??


Cold water extraction? If I had pills I would just take them normally, the promethazine will work the same.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Oct 21, 2011)

instead of licking the blunt use the prometh, after rolled spread it everywhere with your finger except the mouthpiece. let it dry for about 35-1hr, the longer the better dont have to drench it


----------

